

Flowchart: Navigating NPR's Top 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Books  - tptacek
http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2011/09/flowchart-for-navigating-nprs-top-100-sff-books/

======
tptacek
Looking for an old-fashioned trilogy?

NO. In for a penny, in for a pound I always say.

So, five or six books good enough for you?

NO. I shall require at least ten.

